# Сидюк (slang)



## AlexaD

Hello to the community,

What would be the best translation for the term сидюк into English? The context is policy brutality.

Many thanks for your help,

AlexD


----------



## Rosett

Желательно фразу целиком, если можно. "Сидюк" по-разному можно представить, а вашем контексте такой сленг должен особо обыгрываться.


----------



## AlexaD

Here is the whole phrase:

Просто вот так вышло, а убитому не надо было наставлять пистолет на людей на улице, или, на крайний случай, надо было свалить до приезда полиции, а не торговать сидюками дальше.


----------



## Okkervil

AlexaD said:


> Here is the whole phrase:
> 
> Просто вот так вышло, а убитому не надо было наставлять пистолет на людей на улице, или, на крайний случай, надо было свалить до приезда полиции, а не торговать сидюками дальше.


сидюк -- CD disk, compact disk. В любом контексте. Чаше употребляется в очень неформальной речи подростков или очень молодых программистов. 
Я бы вопрос перефразировал так: как англоязычные подростки обычно между собой называют компакт-диски и вообще все это "компьютерное барахло"?


----------



## Rosett

AlexaD said:


> Here is the whole phrase:
> 
> Просто вот так вышло, а убитому не надо было наставлять пистолет на людей на улице, или, на крайний случай, надо было свалить до приезда полиции, а не торговать сидюками дальше.


"Bootleg CD" is a possible idiom, an example found in the UD:
"I know all about counterfeiting, pirating and bootlegging because I sell bootleg CDs and other material on the Internet. Give me a call if you need anything."


----------



## Drink

Okkervil said:


> сидюк -- CD disk, compact disk



You don't say "CD disk", you just say "CD".


----------



## AlexaD

Thank you Okkervil and Rosett but the topic is police brutality (nothing to do with CDs) so the term is used as slang.

I had translated the phrase as:

It just happened that way, and the victim should not have pointed the gun at the people on the street or, at most, had to get out before the police arrived and not bargain with [сидюками] ….. further.


----------



## Rosett

"Bootleg CDs" is a slang term that fits your context. Apparently, the poor guy was selling generally counterfeit stuff.


----------



## Okkervil

На улицах Нью-Йорка или Лондона подростки, общаясь между собой, называют пиратские диски "bootleg CDs"?


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> "Bootleg CDs" is a slang term that fits your context. Apparently, the poor guy was selling generally counterfeit stuff.



It's not slang. This term is acceptable everywhere except maybe in very formal or scholarly settings.



Okkervil said:


> На улицах Нью-Йорка или Лондона подростки, общаясь между собой, называют пиратские диски "bootleg CDs"?



Очевидно, что они "bootleg". Лучше просто сказать "CDs".


But it seems the OP is talking about something other than CDs. I'm not quite sure what though.


----------



## AlexaD

I am translating an article about *Police brutality* - nothing to do with CDs !!!!!!!! The guy was not selling CDs, he was shot by the police - please read my sentence above.

Is  *сидюками* a slang term for cops, police officers?

Thank you!


----------



## Okkervil

AlexaD said:


> I am translating an article about *Police brutality* - nothing to do with CDs !!!!!!!! The guy was not selling CDs, he was shot by the police - please read my sentence above.
> 
> Is  *сидюками* a slang term for cops, police officers?
> 
> Thank you!


"а не торговать сидюками дальше"  --  в ЛЮБОМ контексте речь идет ТОЛЬКО о сидюках(компакт-дисках). И не о чем ином. Кто бы там кого потом ни убил.
Словцо "сидюк" имеет в современном русском лишь один смысл - "компакт-диски", чаще пирацкие(но не всегда). Вот и надо искать слова, которые употребляют англоязычные подростки между собой в неформальной речи, говоря о компакт-дисках. Вы ведь, по-видимому, живете в Канаде, так вам и карты в руки.


----------



## AlexaD

Okkervil, Большое вам спасибо!


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> It's not slang. This term is acceptable everywhere except maybe in very formal or scholarly settings.


It is idiomatic. "Bootleg" originally refers to the bottles; at the same time, it's highly improbable for that guy to resell the legally acquired compact discs on the street.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> It is idiomatic. "Bootleg" originally refers to the bottles; at the same time, it's highly improbable for that guy to resell the legally acquired compact discs on the street.



Maybe it's idiomatic, but it's not slang.


----------



## Rosett

Okkervil said:


> ...в Канаде, так вам и карты в руки.


В той местности скажут: "*cédérom*", или просто "*cédé*", но едва ли кто-то решится такой товар предлагать из-под полы на улице. Вот траву - да.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> Maybe it's idiomatic, but it's not slang.


It is found in Urban Dictionary: Bootleg and What does bootleg mean? bootleg Definition. Meaning of bootleg. OnlineSlangDictionary.com


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> В той местности скажут: "*cédérom*"



В Монреале же одна пятая города говорит между собой по-английски.



Rosett said:


> It is found in Urban Dictionary: Bootleg and What does bootleg mean? bootleg Definition. Meaning of bootleg. OnlineSlangDictionary.com



Not everything in urban dictionary is necessarily slang.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> В Монреале же одна пятая города говорит между собой по-английски.


Взаимная контаминация языков весьма высока в таких городах, особенно в части технического жаргона.


Drink said:


> Not everything in urban dictionary is necessarily slang.


It is technical slang. You may want to compare "bootleg CD" with a standard "counterfeit CD". You can also say "pirated CD", which is substandard as well.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> You may want to compare "bootleg CD" with a standard "counterfeit CD". You can also say "pirated CD", which is substandard as well.



English doesn't have a standard, so calling something "substandard" is meaningless. You can find all three of these phrases used in professional news media. You can't call them slang.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> English doesn't have a standard, so calling something "substandard" is meaningless. You can find all three of these phrases used in professional news media. You can't call them slang.


Professional news actively use slang, especially, when criminals are involved. I would argue that there's no formally standard English.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Professional news actively use slang, especially, when criminals are involved.



If professional news is able to use it and expect their viewers to understand it, then it's not slang.



Rosett said:


> I would argue that there's no formally standard English.



Isn't that what I said?


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> Isn't that what I said?


It meant to be opposite to what you said.
Also, professional news are not the same everywhere, as you want to present it. Use of "bootleg CD" term is reserved to the criminal reports where other slang words are widely used and look common, but remain slang.


----------



## BluOFF

Сидюк = usually it's a cd/dvd-rom for pc. But in your sentence I guess it means CD/DVD disc, probably illegal. This is not a police term.


----------



## Q-cumber

На компьютерном жаргоне "сидюк" обычно означает "CD привод", а не диск.  Диски -"сидишки/ дивидишки".


----------



## Okkervil

Q-cumber said:


> На компьютерном жаргоне "сидюк" обычно означает "CD привод", а не диск.  Диски -"сидишки/ дивидишки".


Есть такое дело. Но что-то подсказывает, что человек торговал на улице не CD-приводами. Хотя, в этой жизни всякое бывает
Вообще говоря, понимание этой простой фразы любым, для кого русский родной, не вызывает ни малейших затруднений. Затруднение в данном случае возникает при переводе на английский. Пока ни один знаток английского нам не сказал, есть ли там адекватный эквивалент русскому "сидюк" (будь то CD, DVD или даже CD-drive). Возможно, что его и нет.

Случай с "сидюками" нтересен тем, что демонстрирует, как искаженное заимствование иногда несет оттенки смыслов, которых нет у оригинала.


----------



## Maroseika

_*Moderatorial:*_
_*Dear forerors, please stay on the topic of the thread: translation of сидюк in the exact context provided by the topic starter.*_


----------

